# What Electric Watch Are You Wearing This Week?



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Inspired by the similarly named thread in the Chinese and Russian sub-forum.

I only have a couple of 218 Accutrons and a Timex electric. I thought it would be interesting to see what other types of electric are most popular with other forum members and which ones are favourites and are regularly worn.

I'm going to wear this one tomorrow.










Slightly wonky Accutron badge carefully covered by the minute hand in this photo! :lol:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Most recently worn is this with a model 63 quartz controlled balance movement.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Been wearing this Ventura:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm wearing this Cosmotron from 1975 - it's a regular for me, keeps great time:










Stephen


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Will go with this one today. Why not?

Wittnauer from 60's/70's. Just lovin the atomic and PNP transistor symbol lower dial.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have two, with another in the post which will hit my wrist the moment the wrapping is undone!










The IWC is a favourite :man_in_love: , but I have to look at the instructions every time I reset the date on the Bulova :kwasny:


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

AlexC1981 said:


> I'm going to wear this one tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh...that's a pretty dial !

..but i would say that. Here's my similar 2182


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm wearing this Longines Ultronic since a lot more, than just one week :tongue2:



Longines Ultronic  di AVaurien, su Flickr

The little red points near the hour are just loving :wub:

Added: the movement



Longines Ultronic di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Hope I'm not too late with this beauty:-










Mike


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Have been wearing this modded Omega for a while now.










Cheers,

Ketil


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

ketiljo said:


> Have been wearing this modded Omega for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sacrilege the words "modded" and "omega" in the same sentence.

This one for me


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

like the electric but not the blue!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

What an interesting show of watches.  I would happily wear any of those.

Gaz, I thought yours was upside down for a moment. 

Scott, you bought your IWC here didnt you? If it's the same one that I'm thinking of, I almost put an offer in!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Some great watches on display 

I am wearing this Stowa Electric today with a Lip R184 caliber


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

This old Timex "Illusion" today - cheers paul


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's my "Good Friday" watch. Hamilton Electric Pacer just overhauled by "Harleymanstan":


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Finished the compulsary bank holiday decorating, now orf to the pub with this little beauty :cheers:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Here's my "Good Friday" watch. Hamilton Electric Pacer just overhauled by "Harleymanstan":


Stunning example :yes:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

streety said:


> Will go with this one today. Why not?
> 
> Wittnauer from 60's/70's. Just lovin the atomic and PNP transistor symbol lower dial.


Always been fond of these. I used to own these three:










I started a topic about these a while back here: http://www.thewatchf...ic&fromsearch=1


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Got this inbound!










Its battery strap is missing, so I will have to rig something up or find one.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Here's my "Good Friday" watch. Hamilton Electric Pacer just overhauled by "Harleymanstan":


Really like that ....


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

I am wearing my titus I love it.(not my pic credit to reno of wus)


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice watch the Titus! :notworthy:

There are some on the 'bay, they say new old stock, coming from far east. What do you think of? 

This is my watch, arrived today. Ivan the cat, on the contrary, is our home boss from a lot of time :lol:



Omega f300 GenÃ¨ve Chronometer di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Nice watch the Titus! :notworthy:
> 
> There are some on the 'bay, they say new old stock, coming from far east. What do you think of?
> 
> ...


Anna,

The watch humming and the cat purring must be a very relaxing - I must get one.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Worzel said:


> Anna,
> 
> The watch humming and the cat purring must be a very relaxing - I must get one.


That's true. Every home needs a cat :inlove: !


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this just in but needs a new glass any know ware i can get one .all the best woody77.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

this week


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm trying this to see if we're still in love -










A '71 2182


----------



## Aid1987 (Mar 9, 2012)

If you're not in love anymore then sell it to me Drum.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

That's a beautiful cat you have Vaurien.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Bulova Precisionist for a change this week...


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

The tuning fork Longines



Longines Ultronic di AVaurien, su Flickr

Thank you for compliments to the cat


----------



## jinefly (May 11, 2012)

No, i dont like wear the watch, but my dad loves. He wear this one today.


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

One of these today - cheers paul


----------



## Gebo51 (May 18, 2011)

Today my Rado Electrosonic (tuning fork)


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

My Omega has recently got a new strap. Spring colour :yahoo:



Omega f300 di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Gebo51 said:


> Today my Rado Electrosonic (tuning fork)


Very nice, is that a Diastar (with the hardened steel case)?

Sod's law most of my batteries have died in the last few weeks, so I've only had a few running to choose from.

New batteries arrived this week, so I've been working through the backlog.

Been wearing this today, now it's running again...


----------



## Gebo51 (May 18, 2011)

Who. Me? said:


> Gebo51 said:
> 
> 
> > Today my Rado Electrosonic (tuning fork)
> ...


Thanks for the reply. This Rado is not a diastar but the facetted case is made of tungsten, so scratchfree.

Cheers

Stephan


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Now the Omega can be called my spring watch:



Omega f300 and ladybird di AVaurien, su Flickr

It was bought in spring time, in spring time Paul made his wonderful fixing and now it's working in a perfect way


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi well i have two that i have had on this week both from the 70s and very well made and keeping very good time










































.i hopeyou like them all the best woody77.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

French Jaz, from the days of Framelec before Framelec morphed into Matra Horologerie in 1982, before then, in 1988, becoming part of CGH (Compagnie GÃ©nÃ©rale HorlogÃ¨re) Groupe HATTORI (Seiko), along with the likes of YEMA

Running an ETA-ESA 9158, it predates Seiko's major involvement with the French watch industry,


----------

